# Reef Nutrition - Mysis Feast



## IvanD (Sep 29, 2013)

Happy Holidays everyone!! 

I was wondering if anyone has seen any shops or could recommend somewhere I can find Mysis Feast by Reef Nutrition. 
I can't seem to find this stuff anywhere (in Canada) and would really like to get a bottle OR if someone knows of any other mysis that has the same type of consistency with the mysis being suspended so my dosing pump can provide easily. 
If anyone has any proven recipes for a diy solution I'd love to hear some of the trade food secrets people are using. 

Thanks,
Ivan


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

jlaquatics sells it.
Shipping will cost a fortune. 
Hubert (Reef Aquatics) - also carries Reef Nutrition products.

Big waste of $ imo.


----------



## IvanD (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply noy,
Yes I started doing some math last night and noticed buying this stuff for feedings would cost me double in food (at least) compared to my cost now. 
SO.... I think I'm going to come up with my own recipe and use that Certo gelatin stuff so thicken a mixture of my own. 
I just need enough to last a week for when I go on vacations and stuff. I have my diy autofeeder refrigerated so I think this will work once I figure out the right ratios of products.

Anyone have any home recipes?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

IvanD said:


> Thanks for the reply noy,
> Yes I started doing some math last night and noticed buying this stuff for feedings would cost me double in food (at least) compared to my cost now.
> SO.... I think I'm going to come up with my own recipe and use that Certo gelatin stuff so thicken a mixture of my own.
> I just need enough to last a week for when I go on vacations and stuff. I have my diy autofeeder refrigerated so I think this will work once I figure out the right ratios of products.
> ...


I don't think Certo gelatin will preserve frozen / fresh Mysis in any fashion. It doesn't retard bacteria growth which is essential in making sure the food doesn't spoil. In fact gelatin will promote bacteria growth in my opinion which is why they cultivate bacteria in Petri dishes.


----------



## IvanD (Sep 29, 2013)

hmmmmm.... 
What you think of just rinsing the mysis and brine i have then just putting it in RODI water in a container? I would imagine it would last for a few days under cold conditions? Like putting a piece of salmon in the fridge for a few days ?  
I guess I will just have to try and monitor and see what I find out. I just don't want to waste a bunch of food either trying to figure it all out lol


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Google refrigerated feeding, dosing for aquariums. Refrigerated food has to be refrigerated, and having it sit in a dosing tube for a few days is not refrigerated. We are setting up a refrigerated feeding centre that will include a Venturi plus an auto stirrer.
I do use Reef Nutrition and get it from Canada Corals. But I don't use the mysis, I use the phyto, roe and oyster feast. Mostly for corals. I also use the Fauna Marin Ocean Plankton and find my small fish like it a lot.

Why not feed your tank with dry pellets in an auto feeder?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We have a few bottles in stock.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

IvanD said:


> hmmmmm....
> What you think of just rinsing the mysis and brine i have then just putting it in RODI water in a container? I would imagine it would last for a few days under cold conditions? Like putting a piece of salmon in the fridge for a few days ?
> I guess I will just have to try and monitor and see what I find out. I just don't want to waste a bunch of food either trying to figure it all out lol


Frozen foods will rot in a day or 2 - i've left food out overnight and it usually starts to smell the next day. Keeping things cold will slow bacteria/rot process.

Not sure what kind of fish you have but training them to eat pellets/flakes is probably your best bet (or even freeze dried versions of mysis/brine). This way you can use a feeder. Either that or getting someone to feed your fish works too.


----------



## IvanD (Sep 29, 2013)

Crayon said:


> Google refrigerated feeding, dosing for aquariums. Refrigerated food has to be refrigerated, and having it sit in a dosing tube for a few days is not refrigerated. We are setting up a refrigerated feeding centre that will include a Venturi plus an auto stirrer.
> I do use Reef Nutrition and get it from Canada Corals. But I don't use the mysis, I use the phyto, roe and oyster feast. Mostly for corals. I also use the Fauna Marin Ocean Plankton and find my small fish like it a lot.
> 
> Why not feed your tank with dry pellets in an auto feeder?


I have a pellet auto feeder as well but a couple of my fish are picky eaters and won't eat pellets. 
I have built the "Reef Aquarium Refridgerated Auto Feeder DIY Dosing System" (second link on google) when I do that search BUT I'm using a real fridge not a thermo electric so I can get the environment a lot colder, in hopes I could keep the food a day or two longer.


----------



## IvanD (Sep 29, 2013)

noy said:


> Frozen foods will rot in a day or 2 - i've left food out overnight and it usually starts to smell the next day. Keeping things cold will slow bacteria/rot process.
> 
> Not sure what kind of fish you have but training them to eat pellets/flakes is probably your best bet (or even freeze dried versions of mysis/brine). This way you can use a feeder. Either that or getting someone to feed your fish works too.


I have a bicolour goat fish, and cow fish which don't see seem to be interested at all in pellets. How could I train them to eat pellets?

I've never trained a fish before for feeding so not really sure what I"m getting myself into.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, those two are tricky. I can't get my copper band eating anything except frozen either. We have an auto feeder set up on the tank to feed pellets every day. If we go away, I know most of the fish will have something to eat. If the ones that are picky get really hungry, they might figure out that pellets are ok to eat just by watching all the other fish. In theory a fish can go 30 days without food, but that's theory. In reality, if they are healthy and well fed, they should be able to survive a few days with no food.

If you have time right now, and can use flake or pellet, try that for most of your feedings and see what happens. Stop feeding the frozen for a few days entirely so the fish are more inclined to 'need' to try and eat pellets.


----------



## IvanD (Sep 29, 2013)

Ok I can give that a try next week and see how it goes thanks.
I had a copperband and one day I came home and he was just gone, it was crazy. I found now evidence or leftovers... To this day ... A mystery. He was pretty big too, just smaller then a fist so I was shocked.
The only thing I'm concerned about though is stressing the fish, doing this won't cause the fish too much stress? I worry about the cow fish getting sick or stressed and then releasing its toxin but my gf just HAD to have him. Amazing fish with an awesome personality but looks so frail lol


----------

